# How can I fix my past grooming mistakes?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

it does not look like spay coat, just messy fur not lying flat. Do you blow dry her after baths with a pet blower? that would help, but you have to do it systematically, i usually go against the fur fur to force the water out, and then go again to get the fur to lie flat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What happens if you spritz with a little water and brush straight down with a slicker brush?


----------



## GingerGirl (8 mo ago)

GingerGirl said:


> Hello, Ginger is 3 years old and spayed. We made two grooming mistakes: 1. My husband asked one groomer to go short and she shaved Ginger so that she looked like a yellow lab! 2. I used a fulminator to brush her after numerous baths while her fur was still damp! I've stopped using the Furminator.
> The vet does not think Ginger's undercoat was damaged from the shaving but she has fly-away hair around her neck, legs and even back which sticks up and out. I'll attach photos. We have tried 3 different groomers since and although none shave her, the fly-always remain.
> Any advice is appreciated! Thank you...
> -Kim


Thank you- I do not have a blower but will buy one bc have read how helpful they are. So illl blow against the fur then back in line with the fur..?


----------



## GingerGirl (8 mo ago)

Megora said:


> What happens if you spritz with a little water and brush straight down with a slicker brush?


Thank you, I've tried but will try using the dryer technique too.


----------

